# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Fire Phone, smartphone, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Amazon.com, Inc.

youtube.com/amazonfirephone

facebook.com/amazonfirephone

twitter.com/amazonfirephone

Fire Phone on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Amazon introduces the Fire Phone, its first smartphone 

Published on Jun 18, 2014




> At a press event in Seattle, CEO Jeff Bezos announces Amazon's first smartphone, the Fire Phone. The new device sports a 4.7-inch LCD HD screen, an Android-flavored OS, and a 13-megapixel rear-facing camera. The phone gives access to Amazon's integrated services, including Prime Music   ?and Video. It will cost $199 for the 32GB model and $299 for the 64GB model with an AT&T contract.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Fire Phone - Customer Video 

Published on Jun 18, 2014




> See what customers have to say about the Amazon Fire Phone

----------


## Airicist

Amazon enters smartphone market with Fire Phone 

Published on Jun 18, 2014




> The smartphone will be available through AT&amp;T and arrive July 25. A version with 32GB of memory will cost $199 and a 64GB version will cost $299 with a two-year contract.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Fire Phone hands-on 

Published on Jun 18, 2014




> Dieter Bohn takes a hands-on look at Amazon's Fire Phone.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 19, 2014

Fire Phone Hands On

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Fire phone hands-on

Published on 19 Jun, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Fire Phone: Everything you need to know 

Published on Jun 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Testing Service Tutorial: Fire Phone 

Published on Jul 8, 2014




> The Amazon Mobile App Distribution Program enables mobile app developers to make their apps available for sale on Amazon.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Fire Phone review 

Published on Jul 22, 2014




> David Pierce reviews Amazon's Firephone. To find out more, visit the full review at the link below:
> "Amazon Fire Phone review"
> 
> by David Pierce
> July 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Fire Phone review

Published on Jul 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Fire Phone 

Published on Aug 18, 2014




> This video report highlights five key features you should know about the new Amazon Fire Phone.

----------


## Airicist

Tested In-Depth: Amazon Fire Phone 

 Published on Aug 26, 2014




> We were curious when Amazon announced their Fire phone, and intrigued by the Dynamic Perspective and Firefly features that Amazon claims sets its handset apart from other flagship smartphones. So we bought a Fire phone to test and show you how those features work--or rather, how they don't really work well. Here's why we couldn't wait to return this phone for a refund.

----------

